# NC - Raleigh - Arcana Unearthed - Position Filled



## scholz (Aug 25, 2004)

POSITION FILLED - Thanks for your interest. Feel free to contact me if you are interested in case additional spaces open. 


Check out the exploits of the group and game information at malaan.com.. Then contact me directly or post questions here.


----------



## TheEvil (Aug 25, 2004)

I presume you are only looking for one player, yes?


----------



## Henry (Aug 25, 2004)

Quick interruption for a second: Anytime I see Raleigh Area gamers, I like to remind them if they haven't seen the ENworld Gameday yet that it's a great place to meet new gamers and even new circles of gamers, in addition to just having some fun.

The link's in my signature, and the next Gameday is September 25th.

Sorry to interrupt - carry on!


----------



## scholz (Aug 25, 2004)

I tried to get people to play and meet last NC GAMEDAY. I was very disappointed that no one came.   
So I am not counting on that. But it might still be a good place to meet people if you get in early and sign up before all the slots are captured by the regulars. But this isn't really a thread about NC GAMEDAY.

I will be there for a D20 Modern Game. So you may see me walking the halls.



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> Quick interruption for a second: Anytime I see Raleigh Area gamers, I like to remind them if they haven't seen the ENworld Gameday yet that it's a great place to meet new gamers and even new circles of gamers, in addition to just having some fun.
> The link's in my signature, and the next Gameday is September 25th.
> Sorry to interrupt - carry on!


----------



## scholz (Aug 25, 2004)

TheEvil said:
			
		

> I presume you are only looking for one player, yes?




I am pretty sure that one person is all we are looking for at present. Five players is about all I can manage in our current location. But if you are a two, contact me, just in case.


----------



## scholz (Aug 28, 2004)

This Just in, for the moment, it appears we will continue playing on Sundays or Saturdays..until further notice


----------



## scholz (Aug 31, 2004)

I have an idea for helping sort through the player requests..
When you contact me, write up a 6th level AU character (or just describe the character without reference to rules if you don't have the book). Explain what she or he is like, and what they did to get to 6th level. 
That will give us some more idea of what you are like.


----------



## scholz (Sep 20, 2004)

bump


----------



## scholz (Sep 27, 2004)

bump..


Advertisement: Party is looking for a skill spellcaster. Magister, Mageblade, Runethane?


----------



## scholz (Oct 4, 2004)

Position Filled - Thank you.


----------

